# 2012 nissan rogue



## dlong1717 (Sep 9, 2015)

I was replacing the wheel bearing hub assembly on the passenger side front. While resembling, I noticed that the axle nut was going on really hard. I backed it off and noticed It was cross threaded. I'm going to buy a new axle nut, and rethread the axle. I was wondering if anyone knows the size and pitch of the threads so I can get the proper die.

Thank you 

David


----------

